
Show HN: use Excel to read Shared Open Database - Jeff_Z
https://github.com/melancholiaforever/CQL_Excel
======
thunderbird007
Crawlers and anti-crawler wasted too much resource, data shared in open
database is a great idea. BTW, if someone can maintain all data listed here,
that will be really helpful. [https://github.com/awesomedata/awesome-public-
datasets](https://github.com/awesomedata/awesome-public-datasets)

------
nosqldev
Great dataset covering government, economics. Hope that more open data can be
added to this database for research.

